# Deactivated, Help.



## Jaltimer (Apr 27, 2019)

My bf and I just signed up for Uber. He’s only done 25 rides in about 2 months, Uber just started in our city 3 months ago. He went to drive the other day and he has been deactivated. He’s has a 5* rating, he’s got no warnings. We keep on asking why and they send a generic email, saying he’s been deactivated and pretty much there is nothing you can do about it and we aren’t going to tell you why. Has anyone ever had this happen?? He doesn’t have work in the winter so this is very sad news for us. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Deactivations can happen for many reasons, from a document being out of date to some perceived violation of the rules. If there's an Uber greenlight hub in your area, a personal visit might provide some more explanation.


----------



## Jaltimer (Apr 27, 2019)

SoFlaDriver said:


> Deactivations can happen for many reasons, from a document being out of date to some perceived violation of the rules. If there's an Uber greenlight hub in your area, a personal visit might provide some more explanation.


Thank you, my city. I live in Saskatoon SK Canada. Uber only started here 3 months ago, and they don't have a Greenlight hub here... I'm so frustrated with the situation. We have to pay a bunch of money to get your vehicle certified to drive and then for Uber to deactive my bf with no explanation.



Taksomotor said:


> Get a job! The Algorithm didn't like you. There is nothing you can do. Your life as a driver is OVER.





Taksomotor said:


> Get a job! The Algorithm didn't like you. There is nothing you can do. Your life as a driver is OVER.


Ru serious?? Why would they do this to people.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Can you post Uber’s messages to you?


----------



## Jaltimer (Apr 27, 2019)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Can you post Uber's messages to you?


So he just tried to go online, and it wouldn't let him. All of his documents say they are approved.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Are you guys using the same car to Uber in


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Jaltimer said:


> So he just tried to go online, and it wouldn't let him. All of his documents say they are approved.


Sounds like a passenger video tapped you doing something and sent it to Uber. Any idea what you may have done?


----------



## Jaltimer (Apr 27, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> Are you guys using the same car to Uber in


Yes we're using the same car



AuxCordBoston said:


> Sounds like a passenger video tapped you doing something and sent it to Uber. Any idea what you may have done?


No! I have no idea!! Like no clue.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Unfortunately Uber won’t tell you


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jaltimer said:


> What!! Im an actual person, wth. Uber just started in my city 3 months ago. Both of us have 5 star ratings.


Sounds like the pax ( passenger) decided to get a free ride from Uber and lied and said your BF was drunk or impaired. Its an old pax scam, keep protecting your innocence to uber. Message and email not call, and within 48 hours you should be reactivated.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/false-intoxication-claims-police-sobriety-check.321741/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/sick-of-uber-and-false-claims.321645/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/ride...t-bogus-rider-complaints.316816/#post-4836073


----------



## Jaltimer (Apr 27, 2019)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Unfortunately Uber won't tell you


Wth.. so brutal. We just paid to get all the inspections done, why would he have a 5* rating if a person reported him for something.



Lissetti said:


> Sounds like the pax ( passenger) decided to get a free ride from Uber and lied and said your BF was drunk or impaired. Its an old pax scam, keep protecting your innocence to uber. Message and email not call, and within 48 hours you should be reactivated.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/false-intoxication-claims-police-sobriety-check.321741/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/sick-of-uber-and-false-claims.321645/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/ride...t-bogus-rider-complaints.316816/#post-4836073


 Is there a better email to send emails to?? I've just been sending them in the chat.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jaltimer said:


> Wth.. so brutal. We just paid to get all the inspections done, why would he have a 5* rating if a person reported him for something.


Welcome to the site. Unfortunately ratings has nothing to do with it except that maybe the pax figured with a higher rated driver, Uber wouldn't punish so severely. To Uber....your 5 stars means nothing except you are a Noob. All drivers start at 5 stars and then as you continue to drive stars are reduced through pax being paxholes. Average rating is 4.85 and up after a few years.

Uber doesn't know you like they know a driver who has been with them for a year or so. So there's no track record to look at. Regardless.....to protect their name and liability, they will deactivate any driver while they do their investigation. As I said, it usually takes 48 hours.

This scam has happened to many of us, so keep hammering your innocence at Uber, and by Monday you should be back on the platform.

Good luck..:smiles:



Jaltimer said:


> Wth.. so brutal. We just paid to get all the inspections done, why would he have a 5* rating if a person reported him for something.
> 
> 
> Is there a better email to send emails to?? I've just been sending them in the chat.


The message you are getting from the Uber Support is the one to use. I like to screenshot all those convos as well.

You don't want to call them because as we all know they are not fluent in English. This is not the time you want to be misquoted or have any other miscommunication. Also.....there's a written record of exactly what you said, and what Uber Support said.

I know you are angry.....but unfortunately you are going to have to suck it up and be polite and respectful to Uber Support. However be firm in your denial of any accusation against you.


----------



## FlyingFortress (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks bad, kind of useless to fight OZ when he refuses to open the curtain. They have categorized whaterver it is that they think you did in that no-no bucket with the worst evil doers. I've seen this before. When they say "final" there's no recourse or rationale they share adout their decision. Maybe after they go public someone will sue to get them to adhere to basic human rights in free, Western societies. Problem is, you think that the rule of law applies to independent contractors the way it does to employees or anybody else. This runs against the fabric of our lives here so that's why it's so disturbing. And this is one of the major examples of how rideshare has manipulated and used the system to circumvent normal and accepted business behavior. Don't worry, they do the same thing to the governments and regulatory authorities who aren't agile enough to avoid being used either. Yes, despite their slickly written notices to us and their riders, clearly, their attitude to all outsiders (including drivers) is take it or leave it. Not surprised anymore. I accept it as their natural behavior and I move on. Can't change it. The hawk pounces on the lowly chipmunk and eats him at will, if he can catch him. Unless he's stays under a rock. Many drivers know where the rocks are and survive, but barely.


----------



## Jaltimer (Apr 27, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Welcome to the site. Unfortunately ratings has nothing to do with it except that maybe the pax figured with a higher rated driver, Uber wouldn't punish so severely. To Uber....your 5 stars means nothing except you are a Noob. All drivers start at 5 stars and then as you continue to drive stars are reduced through pax being paxholes. Average rating is 4.85 and up after a few years.
> 
> Uber doesn't know you like they know a driver who has been with them for a year or so. So there's no track record to look at. Regardless.....to protect their name and liability, they will deactivate any driver while they do their investigation. As I said, it usually takes 48 hours.
> 
> ...


Thank you guys so much. This happened about a week ago and I didn't know what to do. I'm gonna get in writing a polite yet firm email to them. I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

When you said we started, do you drive on his account or share a mutual car for shifts ?



Jaltimer said:


> My bf and I just signed up for Uber. He's only done 25 rides in about 2 months, Uber just started in our city 3 months ago. He went to drive the other day and he has been deactivated. He's has a 5* rating, he's got no warnings. We keep on asking why and they send a generic email, saying he's been deactivated and pretty much there is nothing you can do about it and we aren't going to tell you why. Has anyone ever had this happen?? He doesn't have work in the winter so this is very sad news for us. Any help is appreciated.


He will be back up and running by winter if he's just working primarily winters for uber.


----------



## Jaltimer (Apr 27, 2019)

Irishjohn831 said:


> When you said we started, do you drive on his account or share a mutual car for shifts ?
> 
> 
> He will be back up and running by winter if he's just working primarily winters for uber.


We just share a car, we both have separate drive by accounts



Lissetti said:


> Welcome to the site. Unfortunately ratings has nothing to do with it except that maybe the pax figured with a higher rated driver, Uber wouldn't punish so severely. To Uber....your 5 stars means nothing except you are a Noob. All drivers start at 5 stars and then as you continue to drive stars are reduced through pax being paxholes. Average rating is 4.85 and up after a few years.
> 
> Uber doesn't know you like they know a driver who has been with them for a year or so. So there's no track record to look at. Regardless.....to protect their name and liability, they will deactivate any driver while they do their investigation. As I said, it usually takes 48 hours.
> 
> ...


Any suggestions on what I should say in the email??


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jaltimer said:


> Any suggestions on what I should say in the email??


I can't tell what to say. First you have to make them say why. Impaired driving, safety, accepting cash for trips....

Do not volunteer anything! Do not say it might be this or that. If they won't say then you have to try and remember any angry pax around the same time frame and carefully explain why you think this was a misunderstanding or retaliation. Do NOT try and explain an impaired driving accusation on any medication, illness, or being tired. You were as sharp as a tack and you don't know what the hell they are talking about. This is nothing more than retaliation or a scam by the pax for a free ride.

Offer up any dash cam footage or driving history (DMV report) as proof this is not in your nature. Uber never looks at those, but just the fact that you offer gives you more credit in their eyes.

In my case I was able to remember exactly what pax got pissed off recently because she put the wrong address in the pick up location and then called me to gripe about it. I cancelled on her and collected the cancel fee. She retaliated by saying I was under the influence of alcohol and even though I never got within 4 blocks of her and obviously she never got in my car, Uber took her word and deactivated me pending an investigation. I had been with Uber over a year and a half and was a 4.98 rated driver. One of their Golden Ants supposedly.










So this goes to show you it doesn't matter who you are or what your ratings are. You are nothing to them when it comes to the value of a paying customer and their image. They reactivated me 48 hours later and this is when I when I decided I don't give AF about my ratings anymore and happily settled into a 4.86 and stayed around there even now at 3 years being with them...










This is now the time to download Lyft if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Jaltimer (Apr 27, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I can't tell what to say. First you have to make them say why. Impaired driving, safety, accepting cash for trips....
> 
> Do not volunteer anything! Do not say it might be this or that. If they won't say then you have to try and remember any angry pax around the same time frame and carefully explain why you think this was a misunderstanding or retaliation. Do NOT try and explain an impaired driving accusation on any medication, illness, or being tired. You were as sharp as a tack and you don't know what the hell they are talking about. This is nothing more than retaliation or a scam by the pax for a free ride.
> 
> ...


Thank you again for taking the time to help me. We don't have Lyft in my city.. or we both would have switched over.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jaltimer said:


> Thank you again for taking the time to help me. We don't have Lyft in my city.. or we both would have switched over.


Do you have anything like Door Dash, Amazon Flex, Reach Car.....

Dominos?

My point is because of the fact that we are nothing more than Ants to Uber and Lyft and we can be squished like a bug for any reason a pax makes up, we should never allow these companies to be the deciding factor in what makes or breaks us. We literally can be "fired" because some random stranger is having a bad day and they don't like your hair style.

It's really that simple...get a back up plan fast! :smiles:


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Time to get a 9-5 job.


----------



## Jaltimer (Apr 27, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Time to get a 9-5 job.


We do have jobs both of us... why do u have to assume. We live in Canada and the job he has doesn't run when it snows!!! Or say things like this when people are just asking for information.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

It’s probably some mix up with the insurance company with 1 car and 2 drivers. You both have accounts so it’s not an issue, just have to wait until they get it straight. One day you will wake up and you will be reactivated without knowing why.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jaltimer said:


> We do have jobs both of us... why do u have to assume. We live in Canada and the job he has doesn't run when it snows!!! Or say things like this when people are just asking for information.


People do assume because you sounded a little desperate like Uber was like your major source of income. I just recently got into a tech position at a major social media company but I still dabble in the Anthood here and there. Also because I post here often no one would assume I have a day job either.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

You want help? Do what Uber says.

https://help.uber.com/partners/arti...d?nodeId=8f622602-f1b8-493d-9052-8f77e88f5b1e
This is *NOT* an official Uber site.
*NONE *of us here is Uber representative.
*NONE* of us can help you.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> It's probably some mix up with the insurance company with 1 car and 2 drivers. You both have accounts so it's not an issue, just have to wait until they get it straight. One day you will wake up and you will be reactivated without knowing why.


Doubt that's it. I've six cars on my profile and share them with multiple drivers. Never been a problem.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Jaltimer said:


> Thank you, my city. I live in Saskatoon SK Canada. Uber only started here 3 months ago, and they don't have a Greenlight hub here... I'm so frustrated with the situation. We have to pay a bunch of money to get your vehicle certified to drive and then for Uber to deactive my bf with no explanation.
> 
> 
> Ru serious?? Why would they do this to people.


You paid for car to be certified? Usually free


----------



## lmarl72936 (Nov 26, 2017)

join Lyft instead


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Tier three support here:
How may I help you?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Jaltimer said:


> Thank you, my city. I live in Saskatoon SK Canada. Uber only started here 3 months ago, and they don't have a Greenlight hub here... I'm so frustrated with the situation. We have to pay a bunch of money to get your vehicle certified to drive and then for Uber to deactive my bf with no explanation.
> 
> 
> Ru serious?? Why would they do this to people.


Clearly you are a new person who did not read any frums here. Sorry to hear about what happened. But like everyone said, they can basically do whatever and they don't owe you an explanation. This is why I tell people this is not something you want to depend on. It's a cow that you milk till you can milk it no more You should not invest much into this (ie don't buy car for this).

Your car should be in certified condition regardless if you drive for uber or not btw, so you spending money on getting it highway worthy is not something you doing for uber but rather for the safety of all users of the road(the cert inspection itself is like $100 not a big loss).

Wait till you get reports you've been in an accident when you haven't. Those are fun.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

It doesn't sound to me like this was an accusation of driving impaired or the like. Usually for those things they just deactivate for 48 hours then reactivate, for first time unsubstantiated accusations. Plus they usually specify what it was. I've never seen such a thing on the forum where no reason was given.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I've never seen such a thing on the forum where no reason was given.


I have; more than once.

Original Poster received some cookie-cutter replies. Original Poster will do well to be aware that odds are that the person who sent
those e-Mails, a "Driver 'Support' Representative", did not read her or her boyfriend's e-Mails because likely they could not. Uber Driver "Support" is outsourced. The people working in these centres in Bangalore, Ponidcherry and Quézon City have a command of the English Language that is equivalent to that of a third grader. They open an e-Mail, a computer program "reads" it, highlights certain words, suggests several responses and the "representative" picks one and sends it. You must be persistent. Eventually, it will be escalated to a "Supervisor", which is someone who has a command of the English Language equivalent to that of a freshman in high school. If the Supervisor can not "resolve" it, he at least _usually_ can figure out where to direct it so that someone can.

Fortunately, Original Poster is in Saskatoon. I shudder to think of the level of command of the French Language that one of these "Driver 'Support' Representatives" might have. If the "Representative" is in Pondicherry, there might be some level of command of French, as that once was a French dominion.

Despite what the e-Mail reads, the decision to "end the partnership" is not "final". That is something on a cue-card. Its purpose is to reduce the number of e-Mails that come in that appeal a de-activation.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have; more than once.
> 
> Original Poster received some cookie-cutter replies. Original Poster will do well to be aware that odds are that the person who sent
> those e-Mails, a "Driver 'Support' Representative", did not read her or her boyfriend's e-Mails because likely they could not. Uber Driver "Support" is outsourced. The people working in these centres in Bangalore, Ponidcherry and Quézon City have a command of the English Language that is equivalent to that of a third grader. They open an e-Mail, a computer program "reads" it, highlights certain words, suggests several responses and the "representative" picks one and sends it. You must be persistent. Eventually, it will be escalated to a "Supervisor", which is someone who has a command of the English Language equivalent to that of a freshman in high school. If the Supervisor can not "resolve" it, he at least _usually_ can figure out where to direct it so that someone can.
> ...


Umm.....not all of Canada is bilingual or Francophone for that matter, especially Saskatchewan. 99% Anglophone, I'm willing to bet. Sheesh, do some research before posting comments based on popular belief!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Umm.....not all of Canada is bilingual or Francophone for that matter, especially Saskatchewan. 99% Anglophone, I'm willing to bet. Sheesh, do some research before posting comments based on popular belief!


_duhhhhhh, gee, Tennessee............................................_

Reading Is Your Friend.

I stated "fortunately, Original Poster is in Saskatoon". I then stated that I shuddered to think about the command of French of these "Representatives". This implies that I am aware that Original Poster is a _bloke_, which is what the Francophones in Canada call the Anglophones. ................compare and contrast, "-_eh_?".......this was a case of "contrast"., "_-eh?_"

I lived in Montréal for three years. I am aware of the Francophone and Anglophone areas of Canada. Saskatoon is in Saskatchewan, which is Anglophone.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _duhhhhhh, gee, Tennessee............................................_
> 
> Reading Is Your Friend.
> 
> ...


Yeah, okay. You wanna' teach me about Canada? Half of my family is Canadian and I lived in Toronto for 20 years. So take a step back, and thanks for reminding me where Saskatoon is. Perhaps you can recall where Regina is as well? Duhhhh


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> People do assume because you sounded a little desperate like Uber was like your major source of income. I just recently got into a tech position at a major social media company but I still dabble in the Anthood here and there. Also because I post here often no one would assume I have a day job either.


Lissetti's day job is being awesome.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Yeah, okay. You wanna' teach me about Canada? Half of my family is Canadian and I lived in Toronto for 20 years. So take a step back, and thanks for reminding me where Saskatoon is. Perhaps you can recall where Regina is as well? Duhhhh


Bloke? No one in Canada uses that term. England yes, Canada no! Oui?



RideshareUSA said:


> Bloke? No one in Canada uses that term. England yes, Canada no! Oui?


Further, real Canadians don't live in Quebec!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Well I just came back to this thread to post and.....

Oh......










Honey Badger out!..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> You wanna' teach me about Canada? Half of my family is Canadian and I lived in Toronto for 20 years. So take a step back, and thanks for reminding me where Saskatoon is. Perhaps you can recall where Regina is as well?


My truck driving never took me that far: Soo was about as far West as I got and that only once or twice. Despite that, I am not unaware that Regina is also in Saskatchewan.

No one is trying to "teach" you anything about Canada. You stated that I was assuming that Canadians are bi-lingual or Francophone. You stated that I did not do any research thus implying that I knew nothing about Canada. My reply was intended to disabuse you of that. My reply was also intended to inform you that you had misinterpreted my statements.

You want some one to "step back"? ........take your own advice. You are picking a quarrel over nothing; literally and figuratively.



RideshareUSA said:


> Bloke? No one in Canada uses that term. England yes, Canada no! Oui?


"Les blokes" est parole péjoratif que les canadiens francophones utiliseont contre les canadiens anglophones. On l'utilisoit comme ça quand que j'y abitois et on l'utilise comme si encore.



RideshareUSA said:


> Further, real Canadians don't live in Quebec!


Qui sont eux-autres, si pas canadiens?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> My truck driving never took me that far: Soo was about as far West as I got and that only once or twice. Despite that, I am not unaware that Regina is also in Saskatchewan.
> 
> No one is trying to "teach" you anything about Canada. You stated that I was assuming that Canadians are bi-lingual or Francophone. You stated that I did not do any research thus implying that I knew nothing about Canada. My reply was intended to disabuse you of that. My reply was also intended to inform you that you had misinterpreted my statements.
> 
> ...


Ok. I accept your apology.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> apology.


From what or where do you get that?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> From what or where do you get that?


Ruhroh. Better bring a mod in..

Oh, wait

Maybe you two should grab a 
Molson, eh?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Ruhroh. Better bring a mod in..
> 
> Oh, wait
> 
> ...


Sheesh I get red-flagged everytime I get the least bit argumentative with someone on this forum.

Bet I get one now too.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> From what or where do you get that?


?



Benjamin M said:


> Ruhroh. Better bring a mod in..
> 
> Oh, wait
> 
> ...


Molsons.. blehhh


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Maybe you two should grab a Molson, eh?


_On vend pas Molson Bleu aux EEUU._


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> ?
> 
> 
> Molsons.. blehhh


Sorry, I just happened to be drinking Molson for the first time last night, figured it must be popular. It kinda sucked ?


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

See what you gotta understand is the Molson's you get here ain't the same as the Molson's you get in Canada, you know? It's a lot better in Canada 'cause like it ain't got no chemicals & preservatives & all that other crappy junk in it, man 'cause like the law up there don't allow it, so it's a lot better, you know?

See Molson's, too, it's like now owned by Coors so Coors can duck all these taxes & all that, you know? They do that. They merge US corps. With Canadian or British ones, they let the name of the alien Corp. Survive & they duck all these sucky taxes, see?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> See what you gotta understand is the Molson's you get here ain't the same as the Molson's you get in Canada, you know? It's a lot better in Canada 'cause like it ain't got no chemicals & preservatives & all that other crappy junk in it, man 'cause like the law up there don't allow it, so it's a lot better, you know?
> 
> See Molson's, too, it's like now owned by Coors so Coors can duck all these taxes & all that, you know? They do that. They merge US corps. With Canadian or British ones, they let the name of the alien Corp. Survive & they duck all these sucky taxes, see?


It is Coors but says "no preservatives". That's becoming a trend with American beers, it seems.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> It is Coors but says "no preservatives"


That is the Red, White and Blue. The Molson Bleu has an anchor on the label (or it did when I lived up there) and the label read "Molson's Stock Ale". Never have I seen it in this country (or anywhere else outside of Canada, either).

Labatt sold a "Bleu" that you could get in this country, but it was not as good as the Molson Bleu. If I drank Labatt, it was usually Cinquante, which you also can get in this country.

O'Keefe had a large brewery in Toronto. Their beer was allright. You can buy some of their products in this country.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That is the Red, White and Blue. The Molson Bleu has an anchor on the label (or it did when I lived up there) and the label read "Molson's Stock Ale". Never have I seen it in this country (or anywhere else outside of Canada, either).
> 
> Labatt sold a "Bleu" that you could get in this country, but it was not as good as the Molson Bleu. If I drank Labatt, it was usually Cinquante, which you also can get in this country.
> 
> O'Keefe had a large brewery in Toronto. Their beer was allright. You can buy some of their products in this country.


Interesting. I came across Molson at Kroger yesterday. Not my fav. I couldn't find the ABV on the label, seemed watery


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Jaltimer said:


> So he just tried to go online, and it wouldn't let him. All of his documents say they are approved.


"While we understand this news MAY be upsetting..." :rollseyes:
Boy they're really going out limb there.

"Maam, we regret to tell you your son was killed in the line of duty in Afghanistan 
While we understand this news may be upsetting...

These canned email responses from ride share companies were all composed by knuckleheads.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jake Air said:


> These canned email responses from ride share companies were all composed by knuckleheads.


............and the Driver "Support" Representatives who send them have little, if any, idea what they say............................... We have one poster in-topic who should apply for a job as an Uber Customer "Service" Representative.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Stick 


Benjamin M said:


> Interesting. I came across Molson at Kroger yesterday. Not my fav. I couldn't find the ABV on the label, seemed watery


Stick with Moosehead. Fantastic beer!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Stick
> 
> Stick with Moosehead. Fantastic beer!


Where can I find it in the states, I wonder?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Where can I find it in the states, I wonder?


ABC Liquor


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> ABC Liquor


In Virginia the ABC only sells liquor and spirits, no wine or beer

Maybe a place like Wegmans


----------



## RogueErik (Feb 20, 2018)

Is francophone comparable to the new iPhone? I’m looking to upgrade


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Jaltimer said:


> We do have jobs both of us... why do u have to assume. We live in Canada and the job he has doesn't run when it snows!!! Or say things like this when people are just asking for information.


99% of people here are jerks.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Talk to a lawyer. Not to try and sue, that's just useless. But, a lawyer can help you word your emails to get better attention and responses. I have had to send lots of emails for reasons just like yours to small things. The first and second emails you receive from Uber are canned responses. Certain words and activity on your account tells the program which email to send. I have emails sent back that a human would never have sent but my wording triggers a response the program assumes is correct.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Where can I find it in the states, I wonder?


The 7/11s sell it in Vee-YAYYYYYYYYYY!, at least they used to. Moosehead is allright. That brewery has been around forever. It is in the Maritimes, somewhere, but I forget where.



RogueErik said:


> Is francophone comparable to the new iPhone? I'm looking to upgrade


............not really................if you try to download I-tunes, it will accept only Cajun music, French Canadian reels or Celine Dion...........while the first two are allright, if pressed for an illustration of cruel and unusual punishment, being forced to listen to Celine Dion for two hours would fit it.........................


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Man, like Moose Head is swill, you know? I'd rather drink Natty Lite than Moose Head & see Natty Lite is reconstituted cow pee pee, you know?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jaltimer said:


> So he just tried to go online, and it wouldn't let him. All of his documents say they are approved.


Unbelievable. Sorry this has happened to you.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Jaltimer said:


> My bf and I just signed up for Uber. He's only done 25 rides in about 2 months, Uber just started in our city 3 months ago. He went to drive the other day and he has been deactivated. He's has a 5* rating, he's got no warnings. We keep on asking why and they send a generic email, saying he's been deactivated and pretty much there is nothing you can do about it and we aren't going to tell you why. Has anyone ever had this happen?? He doesn't have work in the winter so this is very sad news for us. Any help is appreciated.


Consider it a blessing! You are destroying your car and basically working for free. My nerves are wearing very very thin as each day passes and gas prices keep rising as Uber gives us less and less of the ride cost. Yesterday I drove for 3 hours and even though the Las Vegas mid-strip had a sticky surge of $5 I was to disgusted with myself knowing damn well that I was being USED by these SH*THOLE companies so I turned both apps off and headed south past Sunset to get on the darn 215E to stop bleeding the loss of my car value and my self-esteem!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Unfortunately Uber won't tell you


If you guys are using the same car, to Uber, that could cause a mix up and look like fraud. However, should be able to be worked out.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Jaltimer said:


> My bf and I just signed up for Uber. He's only done 25 rides in about 2 months, Uber just started in our city 3 months ago. He went to drive the other day and he has been deactivated. He's has a 5* rating, he's got no warnings. We keep on asking why and they send a generic email, saying he's been deactivated and pretty much there is nothing you can do about it and we aren't going to tell you why. Has anyone ever had this happen?? He doesn't have work in the winter so this is very sad news for us. Any help is appreciated.


OP, Why isn't your bf writing and reaching out to Uber? Why are you having to?

That said, this is probably one of two things. His background check turned up something that Uber is allergic to. Or, he did something on one of his trips (or was _accused_ of doing something) that got him Deactivated. Something so extreme, that Uber does not want to discuss.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Did you and your BF leave a stain in the back seat during off hours extra curricular activities?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Same car which is rental through Uber's rental partners?


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

My guess is that something showed up on your criminal background check or driving record check. In USA they usually give you more of a clue as to why deactivated. It doesn't help that you and another person using same car for Uber-ing.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Jaltimer said:


> Wth.. so brutal. We just paid to get all the inspections done, why would he have a 5* rating if a person reported him for something.
> 
> 
> Is there a better email to send emails to?? I've just been sending them in the chat.


I do this for fun and a extra buck
Why would anyone do this as an only job when your "career" and livelihood is at the mercy of some low life passenger

Look at the twitter feeds of Uber and Lyft (tweets and replies). My driver is drunk, my driver left me, my driver hit the curb, my driver is doing 90, my driver said I was hot, my driver gave me a weird smile and I was scared

Look at this low life asking both Uber and Lyft for her money back for a cancel at the same time....LOL
Thousands like this and they respond to some scum swearing on a public forum...send us the drivers name

[B]g0ldenswavy ?[/B]‏ @[B]yunglenaaa[/B]
FollowFollow @*yunglenaaa*
More
@*lyft* YALL TOOK MY ****ING MONEY CHARGING ME ON SHIT I WANT ALL MY MONEY BACK PERIODTT
-------------------------------

[IMG]https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/1089891648346173441/AI_4i1me_bigger.jpg[/IMG][B]g0ldenswavy ?[/B]‏ @[B]yunglenaaa[/B]
FollowFollow @*yunglenaaa*
More
@*uber* YALL GON NEED TO RUN ME MY MONEY BACK CAUSE EVERYTIME I CANCLE A RIDE YALL SEEM NOT TO PUT MY MONEY BACK IN MY ACCOUNT I DONT APPROVE OF THIS AND I NEED MY MONEY RIGHT NOW !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122554565252063232


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

wallae said:


> I do this for fun and a extra buck
> Why would anyone do this as an only job when your "career" and livelihood is at the mercy of some low life passenger
> 
> Look at the twitter feeds of Uber and Lyft tweets and replies. My driver is drunk, my driver left me, my driver hit the curb, my driver is doing 90
> ...


Why am I not surprised?

Momma must be sooooooo proud


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I would tell a person who spoke to me like that to............................... GTF Out and never come back

Lyft wants to know more, and who thinks she would care about the driver over her 2 dollar ride. She will say you raped her for 4 bucks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122810167915999232
And there are 100 and 100's of these per day

My driver hit the bump too hard I want my cash back yo


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Panjnyguy said:


> 99% of people here are jerks.


Hello. One percent here. 
Your a jerk.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Sounds like the pax ( passenger) decided to get a free ride from Uber and lied and said your BF was drunk or impaired. Its an old pax scam, keep protecting your innocence to uber. Message and email not call, and within 48 hours you should be reactivated.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/false-intoxication-claims-police-sobriety-check.321741/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/sick-of-uber-and-false-claims.321645/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/ride...t-bogus-rider-complaints.316816/#post-4836073


I had forgotten about this bc I'm mainly Uber and rarely use Lyft, but they deactivated me about a year ago for a problem with my documentation. I had moved from Tennessee to Arkansas and it had something to do with that, but I had to dig deep just to find that out. I finally deciided to fight this hard, and eventually, someone with a brain and authority read my message and reactivated my account. I never actually got an explanation of why I was deactivated in the first place (but my documents were definitely in order).


----------



## Driver Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

Ok, assuming both OP and her party signed up to take turns doing rideshare on the same vehicle, the reason for deactivation is simple to discern here. If both OP and her party in this aren't listed on the car title as co-owners nor are they listed under the same insurance policy for offline driving it's really a no brainier reason for a final deactivation. You are only allowed to drive using a vehicle insured under your name, registered under your name, etc. If he was the only one to be deactivated that means he likely has no effective legal rights to the vehicle which is actually owned by OP; that only he got deactivated and not both of them is surprisingly lenient of UBER if this is the case.


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

Driver Cat is correct...if the vehicle has both of your names on the registration, you should be fine. Otherwise, only the registered owner can drive for Uber (at least that was the policy last time I checked).


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Hello. One percent here.
> Your a jerk.


*You're*


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Driver Cat said:


> Ok, assuming both OP and her party signed up to take turns doing rideshare on the same vehicle, the reason for deactivation is simple to discern here. If both OP and her party in this aren't listed on the car title as co-owners nor are they listed under the same insurance policy for offline driving it's really a no brainier reason for a final deactivation. You are only allowed to drive using a vehicle insured under your name, registered under your name, etc. If he was the only one to be deactivated that means he likely has no effective legal rights to the vehicle which is actually owned by OP; that only he got deactivated and not both of them is surprisingly lenient of UBER if this is the case.


Registration and title don't matter. I know a dozen drivers including me whose names are only on the insurance. Maybe that varies by state?


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

Mr. Yuck said:


> Registration and title don't matter. I know a dozen drivers including me whose names are only on the insurance. Maybe that varies by state?


Mr. Yuck, you're right -- It very well could be a state issue. I've lived in both Tennessee and Arkansas while driving, and (sometimes significant ) laws/rules certainly vary state-to-state.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> *You're*


And you're a grammar nerd


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jaltimer said:


> So he just tried to go online, and it wouldn't let him. All of his documents say they are approved.


Did you ever get this sorted out?


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

You both drive using same car, but separate accounts? Could there been a mix up and used wrong account And pax took advantage of it? Are you both deactivated or just bf?


----------



## Violinguy (Jun 17, 2019)

In most states, it doesn't matter whose name is on the registration. Both names would need to be on the insurance though. I went to hell and back to get my name on the insurance for the new car that *I* bought for my wife and me. My name is on everything, including as primary driver for the new car (we have two cars insured through USAA), but insurance couldn't figure out how to put mine and not my wife's name on the document. After a full day of back and forth, I finally got it worked out.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Since the beer wars got into this thread somehow, I'll put my two cents in............

":Why do you call American beer........sex on the beach ?"
.
.
.
.
.
"Because it is ****ing near water"


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

When two Moderators argue, do they both get a time out and who does the punishing ??



Panjnyguy said:


> 99% of people here are jerks.


-------------------------
You are welcome to log off and do not come back.


----------

